# Laufräder Slide 150 10.0



## lest (29. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich warte seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten auf 10.0 - jetzt ist es da. Aber jetzt zögere ich etwas... Was haltet ihr von den Mavic Crossmax ST Disc Laufrädern? Ich finde 19mm Maulweite für ein AM Bike eigentlich zu schmal... mir hatte es in der Vergangenheit schon mal einen Reifen vom Laufrad gezogen (der Luftdruck ging eigentlich..).

Bei den DT-SWISS SPLINE M1700 (am Slide 150 9.0) wird leider überall immer nur der Außendurchmesser von 26mm genannt :-/

Bin gespannt auf eure Meinung


----------



## LotusElise (29. September 2012)

lest schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich warte seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten auf 10.0 - jetzt ist es da. Aber jetzt zögere ich etwas... Was haltet ihr von den Mavic Crossmax ST Disc Laufrädern? Ich finde 19mm Maulweite für ein AM Bike eigentlich zu schmal... mir hatte es in der Vergangenheit schon mal einen Reifen vom Laufrad gezogen (der Luftdruck ging eigentlich..).
> 
> ...


Die DT-Swiss Tricon M1700 haben 19,5mm Maulweite, das wird bei den neuen SPLINE wahrscheinlich nicht anders sein.
Die Diskussion über Felgenbreite im Verhältnis zu Reifenbreite und Luftdruck wird im Unterforum Laufrad endlos geführt. Als Käufer eines Komplettrades bleibt Dir nur der Austausch der Komponenten gegen Deine Favoriten. Bei den Laufrädern heißt das, die serienmäßigen für ca. 300 neu bei eBay oder im Bikemarkt verkaufen und für 400 - 1.000 die Lieblingsfelgen erwerben. Ich selbst habe das 2012er Slide 10.0 und bin mit den original Easton Haven voll zufrieden mit einer Maulweite von 21mm und montierten 2,4er Conti Rubber Queen. Wenn ich aber neue Laufräder bräuchte, wären die Syntace W35 MX mit 1.595g und 28,4mm Maulweite meine Wahl (allerdings eben auch 1.000 teuer).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hibbo (29. September 2012)

Mir gefällt das Slide 10.0 2013 auch sehr gut, aber ich würde den LRS sofort demontieren und verkaufen. Was will ich mit einem XC Laufradsatz an einem 150mm AM der in vielen Tests sogar für Fahrer mit leichtem Gewicht nur empfohlen wird.

Daher lieber den ST verkaufen und für das Geld den Crossmax SX LRS kaufen. Ist trotzdem noch recht leicht und einer der stabilsten auf dem Markt.


----------



## lest (30. September 2012)

Danke, das hat mich jetzt nochmal in meiner Meinung bestätigt. Schau ich mich mal nach Alternativen um


----------



## Pizzaplanet (30. September 2012)

Tja das war ja was was mich auch etwas bei vielen Marken gestört hat.
Mein Headline ist das von der Ausstattung bei den Felgen/Reifen etwas intelligenter gewählt.

Sixpack SAM Nabe, Resident Felge und Maxxis  Ardent EVO.


----------



## ml IX (30. September 2012)

Hope Evo2 mit Flow EX. ;-)


----------



## madre (30. September 2012)

Über den Laufradsatz habe ich mich auch echt gewundert .. der muss OEM echt günstig sein das Radon sich dafür immer wieder entscheidet. Ein anderen Grund kann es da echt nicht geben  .


----------



## Hibbo (30. September 2012)

das gleiche ist doch mit der 32 Fox Talas, ich versteh auch nicht warum beim neuen 2013 150 Slide keine 34 auf 150mm getravelt zum Einsatz kommt was bei einem All Mountain +, Sinn macht.

Die 32 Talas ist für mich eine aufgebohrte XC Gabel da Fox bisher nichts besseres im Portfolio hatte. Jetzt aber mit der 34 die ideale Gabel im Programm hätte da die bessere Steifigkeit einfach Sinn macht.

Für mich sind beide verbauten Komponenten nicht sinnvoll bei einem 150mm Bike und zeigen mir das Radon das Gewicht  von -500 Gramm wichtiger ist.


----------



## atclekalt (16. Januar 2013)

Hallo!

Gut das ich dieses Thema gefunden habe. 

Ich schwanke noch zwischen dem Slide 9.0 und 10.0

Die maximal Last für die Laufräder vom Slide 9.0 (DT Swiss M1700 Spline 15mm/X12) kann ich nicht finden.
Die Laufräder am 10.0 (Mavic Crossmax ST Disc) sind eigentlich auf 100kg ausgelegt, wenn ich das Handbuch richtig lesen kann.

Das heißt für mich .. Ich darf mich nicht mal so aufs Rad sitzen 

Laufrad technisch habe ich nicht wirklich eine Idee was eine passende Alternavite wäre.
Ich wäre sehr erfreut ein paar Vorschläge zu bekommen.

Muss ich mir bei der verbauten Gabel auch sorgen machen?

Grüße
atclekalt


----------



## filiale (16. Januar 2013)

Das sind 100kg pro Felge, oder ? Also 200kg zusammen. Es sei denn Du bremst stark, dann liegt das gesamte Gewicht auf der vorderen Felge. Hinzu kommt noch die Bremskraft die die Felge "abfangen" muß. Plus eventuelle Schläge wegen Steinen/Bodenunebenheiten etc.  Dann dürfte sich ein Fahrer mit nicht mehr als 80kg draufsetzen da die Spitzenbelastung recht hoch sein könnte. Ich denke daher dass der Hersteller immer ein wenig Puffer drin hat.


----------



## Aalex (16. Januar 2013)

die gewichtsbeschränklung bezieht sich immer auf das körpergewicht und gilt pro laufradsatz nicht pro felge.

oft gibt der hersteller die 100 kilo auch als systemgewicht an. Das Radgewicht muss also addiert werden. im ernstfall sollte der Fahrer also nicht mehr als 87 kilo wiegen.

eine gewisse tolleranz gibt es ja schon noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derStuka (16. Januar 2013)

Wenn ein LRS Hersteller eine Gewichtsbeschränkung angibt, bedeutet das natürlich das der LRS sofort kollabiert wenn sich ein schwererer Fahrer auf das Rad setzt ! 
Keinesfalls ist die Gewichtsbeschränkung so zu verstehen, das der LRS bei Überschreitung des Limits schneller verschleißen wird oder man einen Puffer schaffen 
will, falls man mit dem Rad mal ungewollt droppen muß oder in andere Grenzsituationen kommt. Der Hersteller fürchtet einfach, das fettleibige, übergewichtige Fahrer ständig mit Reklamationen nerven. 
Meiner Meinung nach verbaut Radon diese LRS nur, um die Kunden zu zwingen abzunehmen oder mit dem Rad nur zur Eisdiele zu fahren.
Da ich selbst bei 1,63 m Körpergröße annähernd 137 kg wiege, habe ich den LRS an meinem Slide auch sofort ausgetauscht. Ich habe jetzt eine Spank Stiffy AL Evo Felge mit 35 mm Maulweite, DT Swiss Tandem Naben und DT Alpine III Speichen in Benutzung.
Leider wiegt der LRS ca. 2700 gr ohne Mäntel, Kassette und Bremsscheiben - aber egal, hauptsache stabil ! 
Als ich jetzt als Mantel den Maxxis Ardent 2,6" aufgezogen habe, mußte ich feststellen, dass der garnicht durch den Hinterbau passt - wieder so eine Boshaftigkeit von Radon !
Ein All Mountain, in das keine 2,6er oder breiter reinpassen ist eigentlich ein Marathonrad und kein All Mountain.
Inzwischen habe ich mir überlegt das Rad zu verkaufen und mir ein McKenzie bei Praktiker zu kaufen. Die sind wirklich super und auch die Ausstattung ist absolut homogen !!!


----------



## atclekalt (16. Januar 2013)

Ich bin mir sicher das die 100kg Gesamtgewicht sind!
http://www.tech-mavic.com/tech-mavic/technical_manual/data/docs/themes/10_14.pdf Mavic Crossmax ST Disc 10.

Es sei denn das ist ein falscher Katalog...
Dann halten die Laufräder mehr aus.

Grüße


----------



## GuenniPunkt (17. Januar 2013)

@ derStuka, Du bist mir ja ein Früchtchen, woher hast du bitte Deine Pseudoinfos. Es ist herablassend sich solch ein Urteil zu bilden. Ja zugegeben ich fahre 4 jahre altes RedBull Fully, bin aber total zufrieden mit der Perfomance meines Racers.


----------



## friesenspiess (17. Januar 2013)

derStuka schrieb:


> Ein All Mountain, in das keine 2,6er oder breiter reinpassen ist eigentlich ein Marathonrad und kein All Mountain.
> Inzwischen habe ich mir überlegt das Rad zu verkaufen und mir ein McKenzie bei Praktiker zu kaufen. Die sind wirklich super und auch die Ausstattung ist absolut homogen !!!


Hallo- wer fährt denn 2.6er Reifen bei einem AM? Da fährt man 2.25-2.4! Aber bei McKenzie passen die 2.6er bestimmt...


----------



## Moulinex (17. Januar 2013)

@derStuka

2,6" ist ja mal der Hammer!!! Naja, bei deinem Gewicht hast du bestimmt nen ordentlichen Karton! Und das coole ist ja auch das du mit deinem McKenzie und deinem Fahrergewicht dir deine eigenen Trails sliden kannst! Oder war dein post jetzt ironisch gemeint???


----------



## GuenniPunkt (17. Januar 2013)

@ derstuka: Wieso Praktiker? Zur Zeit gibt es ein Wahnsinnsangebot im Real, kein Scherz. 

http://onlineshop.real.de/MTB-Fully-Hill-100-24er-oder-26er/0395899001001


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (17. Januar 2013)

2,6" sind auch nix besonderes. die 2,6er maxxis sind kaum breiter als 2,4er schwalbe. also nicht von der zollgröße abschrecken lassen. prinzipiell sollten diese reifen schon in einem AM-hinterbau platz finden.


----------



## forrestpump (17. Januar 2013)

GuenniPunkt schrieb:


> @ derstuka: Wieso Praktiker? Zur Zeit gibt es ein Wahnsinnsangebot im Real, kein Scherz.
> 
> http://onlineshop.real.de/MTB-Fully-Hill-100-24er-oder-26er/0395899001001


Fabrikneuer Sperrmüll !!! Sowas ist kein Fully sondern eine Zumutung.
Wenn die Empfehlung ernst gemeint war bist du hier falsch.


----------



## Moulinex (17. Januar 2013)

Ich denke ich würde auch eher ein Radon bestellen als bei Real ein McKenzie...!  Oder hat jemand erfahrung mit McKenzie Bikes gemacht???


----------



## Primsbiker (20. Januar 2013)

Radon Slide 10.0  2013

20 Leute = 20 Meinungen und dann meist noch 20 verschiedene .....................

Ich fahre ein Slide 10.0 von 2011 mit den Mavic Crossmax St und kann es mit meinen 90 Kilo Gewicht ordentlich krachen lassen ohne Probleme................

Egal wer hier über was meckert am neuen 10.0........ Felgen,Gabel etc.
kuckt euch einfach mal an was andere Hersteller zu dem Preis abliefern......................

Ich werd mir ganz sicher eins bestellen...............


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (25. Januar 2013)

Die Diskussion haben wir hier letztes Jahr schon - und völlig zurecht - geführt. Auch bei der Radon-Hotline sind sie so ehrlich, zuzugeben, dass die Konfiguration keinen Sinn macht.

Ich habe auf DT EX 1750 mit 21 mm Innenweite umgerüstet. Leichter Enduro-Satz, den ich für 600 im Laden als VJ-Modell bekommen habe. Bin sehr zufrieden. Fahre 2,4 NN bei genau 100 kg KöGe inkl. Klamotten/Rucksack und 1,9 bar am HR und 1,7 bar am VR. Es braucht keine Snakeskin-Karkasse!

Ergebnis: Gute Kurvenstabilität und noch nie einen Durchschlag.

Schade, dass Radon die Leute zum Umrüsten zwing - das macht die Sache teuer und aufwändig. Lieber gleich 100  mehr VKP und dafür einen passenden Satz. Das Slide ist trotzdem genial - hoch und runter.


----------



## tane (13. Februar 2013)

@derStuka: ironie ist nicht jedermann gegeben - da mußt du schon a bißl deutlicher sein!


----------



## aquanaut96 (22. Februar 2013)

Wie viel wÃ¼rden denn die LaufrÃ¤der vom 9.0 bringen wenn sie noch ungenutzt sind und man sie verkaufen will?
Imk Internet kriegt man die fÃ¼r neu so um die 580â¬


----------

